# Ghrp2 + mod Grf. 500mcg ED or 300mcg mon-fri?



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi never used peptides before but on pure peptides they do a combo kit 10mg of each. I train monday to Friday, so would it be better if I run 500mcg of each on training days and have weekend off or just run 300mcg of each everyday?

also iv only got 6 weeks left on my bulk and then am going to do a 6 week cut for me holiday, is it worth running the peptides while bulking? Am I gona gain any muscle, or should I just wait for the holiday diet?

cheers


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

**** just realised the title is wrong should be...

300mcg ed or 500mcg mon to fri


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

If you can afford it and don't mind being a pin cushion, the best protocol would be 5 x 100mcg shots 7 days a week, from my limited knowledge.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I was just thinking about buying 10mg of each for now, so I'd need to buy abit more to run it 500 ed for 4 weeks

Just being a cheapskate haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

500mg per day Monday to Friday would give better results as 5 x saturation dose is the sweetspot many stick with 3 x day because it fits with there daily schedule


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> 500mg per day Monday to Friday would give better results as 5 x saturation dose is the sweetspot many stick with 3 x day because it fits with there daily schedule


One more question (sorry)

I'm dieting now, but was hoping for some healing effects aswel for my knee, physio said cartlige damage, but did not scan it

Can I spot inject in to knee joint? (Under skin)

Or maybe right at the bottom of quad muscle? Am guessing that the timing would be off if I shoot in muslce because I was going to shoot 30mins before 5 meals

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no need to inject into the area peptides release GH in the body they do not release it to work the area you have injected, i am not sure what you are talking about with timing being off though??


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> no need to inject into the area peptides release GH in the body they do not release it to work the area you have injected, i am not sure what you are talking about with timing being off though??


Cheers,

If you inject into muslce doesn't it take longer to kick in? And carbs and fat blunt gh so if I jabbed in muscle then eat 30mins later It would waste peptide because peptide would only just be kicking in as am eating?

Doesn't matter now anyway as spot injects won't work so ill just jab subq

Cheers


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> no need to inject into the area peptides release GH in the body they do not release it to work the area you have injected, i am not sure what you are talking about with timing being off though??


I think he means how long after each jab should he wait until he eats


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

30 min before or 20min after is fine, yes Carbs and Fats blunt the release of GH that the peptides cause but IM injections uptake is slightly faster than subQ


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> I think he means how long after each jab should he wait until he eats


If that's the case no carbs 20 mins to 30 mins after the jabs,,,,,,edit= oops just noticed Paul already answered that.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> If that's the case no carbs 20 mins to 30 mins after the jabs


Yes that's if you jab sub q, what if you jab in muscle?

Am sure it takes longer to work then jabbed in muscle

It doesn't mater now any way as am just going to jab subq


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> 30 min before or 20min after is fine, yes Carbs and Fats blunt the release of GH that the peptides cause but IM injections uptake is slightly faster than subQ


O right, I fort it was slower, my bad

What do u think is best, 30 before meal or 20mins after?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jayDP said:


> O right, I fort it was slower, my bad
> 
> What do u think is best, 30 before meal or 20mins after?


After


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> 30 min before or 20min after is fine, yes Carbs and Fats blunt the release of GH that the peptides cause but IM injections uptake is slightly faster than subQ


Sorry Paul in being daft and just clarifying;

You can eat then wait 20mins and jab the peptides after eating?

I've always gone with jab then wait 30mins and eat.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Sorry Paul in being daft and just clarifying;
> 
> You can eat then wait 20mins and jab the peptides after eating?
> 
> I've always gone with jab then wait 30mins and eat.


yes this is correct, you only need to allow the initial pulse to have been created and released 20min is long enough for this to happen


----------



## sirhampton (May 17, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yes this is correct, you only need to allow the initial pulse to have been created and released 20min is long enough for this to happen


i dont get this 30min rule for carbs and fat. if i eat there is still Alter 1-3 hours eating mass left in the stomach. also carbs and fat is floating all day in your system. pls explain. Sounds like bro science


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sirhampton said:


> i dont get this 30min rule for carbs and fat. if i eat there is still Alter 1-3 hours eating mass left in the stomach. also carbs and fat is floating all day in your system. pls explain. Sounds like bro science


Quote from DatBtrue from his forum on the subject:



> Eat protein whenever. Carbs are not as blunting as fats. The GH pulse (as long as there is a GHRP in there) will begin within minutes. Yes the GH pulse will rise for a while but at some point in time most of the GHRH/GHRP will have made its way to the pituitary and bound itself to a receptor and initiated the actions which will increase GH release. At that point fats in the bloodstream will not have much effect.
> 
> Waiting 30 minutes post injection is overkill unless perhaps you are eating a bunch of fats.
> 
> ...


the 30 min rule is one i have set as i find the restrictions on food during the 2 hours prior to peptides is not a necessity, and some things will make their way through the digestive tract faster than others. It will optimise the GH surge but I find such regimental timing and routine checking just drives me mad and i need the flexibility, as Dat has said as long as the meal before the jab is not loaded with fats (keto or P/F meal) then i have found 30min to be just fine.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

And if yous still cant understand Paul after this the only jabbing you should be doing is in a boxing ring:lol:


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

^like^


----------



## sirhampton (May 17, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Quote from DatBtrue from his forum on the subject:
> 
> the 30 min rule is one i have set as i find the restrictions on food during the 2 hours prior to peptides is not a necessity, and some things will make their way through the digestive tract faster than others. It will optimise the GH surge but I find such regimental timing and routine checking just drives me mad and i need the flexibility, as Dat has said as long as the meal before the jab is not loaded with fats (keto or P/F meal) then i have found 30min to be just fine.


i read yesterday on some otherboard from a trusted guy that this waiting break isn't necessary because carbs and fats are already floating in your system, so it would make no dif. if i take peps with food or have a break between them. dude said a doc proofed this. cant remember the board, just deleted my history lol.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

sirhampton said:


> i read yesterday on some otherboard from a trusted guy that this waiting break isn't necessary because carbs and fats are already floating in your system, so it would make no dif. if i take peps with food or have a break between them. dude said a doc proofed this. cant remember the board, just deleted my history lol.


Why not run them for a few weeks with the break between food and then a few weeks without and see if there's a difference for you then?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sirhampton said:


> i read yesterday on some otherboard from a trusted guy that this waiting break isn't necessary because carbs and fats are already floating in your system, so it would make no dif. if i take peps with food or have a break between them. dude said a doc proofed this. cant remember the board, just deleted my history lol.


Then do this, without giving details of the site or proof that you mention no one can agree or disagree? If you believe this then don't have a break from food just eat and take the peptides


----------



## sirhampton (May 17, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Then do this, without giving details of the site or proof that you mention no one can agree or disagree? If you believe this then don't have a break from food just eat and take the peptides


http://www.anabolicsteroids.co.za/forum/3-hgh-igf-and-insulin/121188-meal-timing-when-using-ghrp-ghrh-peptides


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sirhampton said:


> http://www.anabolicsteroids.co.za/forum/3-hgh-igf-and-insulin/121188-meal-timing-when-using-ghrp-ghrh-peptides


I have seen this study before and it really is not of relevance as it is done on cows not humans, he does go onto say about some Dr I assume he is talking about a guy on PM who works in the medical field........

But if you read what I wrote above you will clearly see the 2-3hrs people are waiting after they eat is not needed........plus no one has ever said eating close to an injection stops production just blunts it which to be fair this quote from the "Doc" says this??

Although the MOD on that site goes on to say that you won't get GH benefits from GHRP-6 on its own which for me sums up the knowledge on the site as this is basics and very incorrect........

You need to do what you want to do if you don't want to wait 20min after a meal or wait 15min after a jab then don't I do because I feel it is worth it especially when you are using clinical grade peptides (not many do)


----------



## sirhampton (May 17, 2013)

big said:


> Why not run them for a few weeks with the break between food and then a few weeks without and see if there's a difference for you then?


linked the site but didn show


----------

